# American citizens getting married in Spain



## ohebeth (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello - my fiancee and I are both American citizens and we want to get married in Spain. I have a list of the legal requirements from the US Embassy in Spain and am looking for a professional service to walk us through/assist us with the process to make sure we do everything correctly by November 2011.

Any suggestions/leads would be appreciated!
E


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Where in Spain are you getting married? I know there's a number of services down south which deal with, primarily, British weddings. 

What sort of wedding are you looking for? Church or town hall?


----------



## ohebeth (Jun 28, 2011)

halydia said:


> Where in Spain are you getting married? I know there's a number of services down south which deal with, primarily, British weddings.
> 
> What sort of wedding are you looking for? Church or town hall?


We are getting married in the Canray Islands... island of Tenerife. Prefer church wedding but would settle for town hall if less complicated.

Thanks for anything you can provide.
Elizabeth


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

ohebeth said:


> We are getting married in the Canray Islands... island of Tenerife. Prefer church wedding but would settle for town hall if less complicated.
> 
> Thanks for anything you can provide.
> Elizabeth


Have you already looked into venues? 

You're cutting it really close for a November 2011 wedding in my opinion, even if you want a town hall affair. Paperwork here can be a bit of a headache for a wedding - I had to do mine six months in advance for our October wedding!


----------

